# Hog hunter looking for club



## Smack308 (Jan 17, 2017)

Looking for a club with-in 2.5 hour drive of Atlanta in any direction.. Very experienced hunter and competitive rifle shooter. Looking for a club that has hogs that may be a neucanse. I'm not a fan of deer hunting so I may be the perfect member for a deer hunting club with hogs.. I'm also an avid coyote hunter, and prefer to hunt at night. Looking for a club that has power, water would be a plus but not a necessity. All offers welcome.. thanks for looking..


----------

